# sick rooster



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

i was visiting a friend today he showed me a welsummer rooster very light to lift and unsteady on his feet. his crop was full so he was eating something but he didnt look well. any idea what could be affecting him


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cocci will make them weak and off kilter...also will loose muscle...when I have a sick bird I feed puree' punkin with lots of cayenne pepper...they dont feel the burn....also consider cocci...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Another cause of unsteadiness can be bumblefoot, which is treatable. After giving his feet a good rinse, are there any black, deep-set scabs visible? If so, I can elaborate on what you can do.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Mites? Whats the weather like? Our hens can get "colds" when the weather drops and this does make them loose weight but i'm worried for your friend as chickens tend to hide illness well until it's too late..? Good luck! Also, wet cat food and porridge are my go-to foods for ill chickens


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for reply what are symtoms of cocci and is there any cure


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

It's not mites we checked for them unfortunately the rooster didn't make it through the night but he has a hen heading the same way I think he is tryin pepper powder hopefully this should fix the problem. Weather is unusually mild for winter


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with cocci they loose muscle, get weak .....poop often has blood, but not always..

here is a link to read on cocci and how to treat it! Best wishes

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/coccidiosis-how-to-treat-it


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

very helpful thanks. That sounds like the problem


----------

